# my canadian ttrs



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

so pretty sure this was the first canadian ttrs delivered, that's what my dealer told me, and i was on the list since june 2010 soooo

overall i think its a great car, minor probs i have are the squeaky brakes when coming to a stop sometimes they are pretty loud but whatever doesn't bother me that much and ffwd/rwd big mp3 mixes on the rnse is useless it goes so slow

power, looks and sound are the top 3 things about this car, just amazing, anyway onto pics


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

Those are some fantastic night shots! Beautiful car! I especially love the interior shot with the gauge lights enabled. Enjoy your new ride! Was it worth the year+ long wait?


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> so pretty sure this was the first canadian ttrs delivered, that's what my dealer told me, and i was on the list since june 2010 soooo
> 
> overall i think its a great car, minor probs i have are the squeaky brakes when coming to a stop sometimes they are pretty loud but whatever doesn't bother me that much and ffwd/rwd big mp3 mixes on the rnse is useless it goes so slow
> 
> power, looks and sound are the top 3 things about this car, just amazing, anyway onto pics




tdi-bart:

Are my eyes deceiving me as it looks as though the centre console, door pulls and instrument cowl are all leather with white offset stitching...is this how the car came or did you have this changed because I thought, as discussed in another thread, that these bits were not leather..please clarify / explain...

Thanks,


Joel


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Very Nice, enjoy !


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

With 3K miles now on my car, the squeaky brakes do subside, pretty much no noise now. And the exhaust seems to be have gotten incrementally louder...in a good way. Enjoy!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Where did you get the OEM Recaros from?


----------



## Higher750 (Nov 11, 2004)

follow on to John's comment. Does Canada get the Euro recaros?

Really complete BS that we don't get them in the US! I don't care that they don't have side airbags. If they're good enough to meet Euro safety standards, they should be good enough to at least be an option on US cars.


----------



## Riz1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice pictures of a very nice car. Which Camera did you use?


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Where did you get the OEM Recaros from?


i guess the factory made a mistake? :what:

yes the extra leather bits i fitted, instrument cluster was easiest in comparison, that needed to be removed. the door arm rests you needed to remove the entire door cards. as for the center console, take out shifter, alu trim, ashtray, and a/c-heater module!


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> i guess the factory made a mistake? :what:
> 
> yes the extra leather bits i fitted, instrument cluster was easiest in comparison, that needed to be removed. the door arm rests you needed to remove the entire door cards. as for the center console, take out shifter, alu trim, ashtray, and a/c-heater module!


tdi-bart:

Thanks for this...that said, can you provide a list of the changes that you made to the car since taking delivery in addition to:

- Leather centre consol, door pulls, and instrument cluster
- Recaro OEM seats

Thanks,

Joel


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

door pulls are already leather, the arm rests were not

but yes that was the list of changes

next up DSG!!!


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Joelc said:


> tdi-bart:
> 
> Thanks for this...that said, can you provide a list of the changes that you made to the car since taking delivery in addition to:
> 
> ...


 


tdi-bart said:


> door pulls are already leather, the arm rests were not
> 
> but yes that was the list of changes
> 
> next up DSG!!!


tdi-bart:

I appreciate the clarification between the arm rests and the door pulls....very helpful indeed...

I would appreciate one more piece of information...in another thread you noted that the leather bits cost $2,500...would you mind letting me know i) what the seats cost and ii) whether the seat heaters work...

Thanks so much,


Joel


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

i got all my parts from here: http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17141421.sf/en_US/?ObjectPath=/Shops/17141421/Products/AUTTI028

the leather bits were a few hundred cheaper than from dealer, seat heaters are plug and play, just the seats are not power, but def worth it

good luck and may you earn many air miles!!! haha


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> i got all my parts from here: http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17141421.sf/en_US/?ObjectPath=/Shops/17141421/Products/AUTTI028
> 
> the leather bits were a few hundred cheaper than from dealer, seat heaters are plug and play, just the seats are not power, but def worth it
> 
> good luck and may you earn many air miles!!! haha


tdi-bart:

ahhhhh, please tell me that they gave you a break on the $7,550 price for the seats because that is expensive...hence the comment about air miles...

ooops, one more thing, can you please provide the links for the leather bits...

Joel


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

maybe you can get free shipping if you ask thats about it, if you were buying the car in europe the seats are a $5k option straight from audi...

you have to pay to play as they say :laugh:


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> maybe you can get free shipping if you ask thats about it, if you were buying the car in europe the seats are a $5k option straight from audi...
> 
> you have to pay to play as they say :laugh:


Yikes....well the leather bits are a for sure thing...will decide upon the seats later in the game, perhaps a once I decide whether I will buy the car once the lease is over or return it as I would hate to have $7,000 in seats to sell at the end of the lease...

Would appreciate one more bit of help from you as I am new to all of this [i.e. the only hobby I am "expert" at is home theatres]...would you please provide me the links for the leather bits as this would help me make sure that I ordered the proper ones...

Thanks,


Joel


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> maybe you can get free shipping if you ask thats about it, if you were buying the car in europe the seats are a $5k option straight from audi...
> 
> you have to pay to play as they say :laugh:


The Recaro seats are a 2855 Euro option. Right now, that's $3919 US or $4012 Canadian. A far cry from $7550!

The Recaro Sporster CS seats are almost identical and are $1889 each in leather. That Audi logo is pretty expensive! Although I was quoted $10k for the seats a few months ago. :screwy:


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

Joelc said:


> would you please provide me the links for the leather bits as this would help me make sure that I ordered the proper ones...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


just browse the tt-rs section, easy to find

as for the seats, in poland for example they are $5k cad option after conversion. but my point is optioned items during a car build are cheaper than buying after the fact.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Joelc said:


> Yikes....well the leather bits are a for sure thing...will decide upon the seats later in the game, perhaps a once I decide whether I will buy the car once the lease is over or return it as I would hate to have $7,000 in seats to sell at the end of the lease...
> 
> Would appreciate one more bit of help from you as I am new to all of this [i.e. the only hobby I am "expert" at is home theatres]...would you please provide me the links for the leather bits as this would help me make sure that I ordered the proper ones...
> 
> ...


Search is your friend: :banghead:

Post #7 in this thread: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5419580-any-canada-ttrs-owners-on-here&highlight=canada


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Dr. Bill said:


> The Recaro seats are a 2855 Euro option. Right now, that's $3919 US or $4012 Canadian. A far cry from $7550!
> 
> The Recaro Sporster CS seats are almost identical and are $1889 each in leather. That Audi logo is pretty expensive! Although I was quoted $10k for the seats a few months ago. :screwy:


Yikes, as an "after market" upgrade that is expensive when compared to ordering the seats with car...damn Audi Canada and Audi USA...

Thanks,


Joel


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> just browse the tt-rs section, easy to find





Dr. Bill said:


> Search is your friend: :banghead:
> 
> Post #7 in this thread: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5419580-any-canada-ttrs-owners-on-here&highlight=canada


Apologies for the slight push back but please read my initial post in that I am very new to this and would appreciate your assistance to ensure that I get / have the proper parts as I fear that I would not get it exactly right particularly when one considers that i) I do not yet have my car to know exactly what parts are needed and ii) I want to order the parts as soon as possible so that I have them before the car arrives so that the dealer [or others] can install them ASAP...

I hope this helps explain the reason for my question and that those here will assist / help me...

With much thanks and appreciation for your patience,

Joel


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Okay...to prove that I am NOT as lazy as some would suggest I perused the URL that tdi-bart was kind enough to provide and determined that the parts that I needed were as follows:

1. Center console @ $579 is http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17...1/Products/AUTTI018/SubProducts/autti018-0001 

2. Door armrests @ $599 is http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17...1/Products/AUTTI019/SubProducts/AUTTI019-0001 

3. Door handles (if needed) @ $309 is http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17...1/Products/AUTTI021/SubProducts/AUTTI021-0001

4. Instruments Cowl @ $299 is http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17...1/Products/AUTTI020/SubProducts/AUTTI020-0001

I do not think that I need the door handles [i.e. item 3] as the photos of the car appear to be in leather already although, and this is strange, they lack the offset white stitching...

As a result, all that I ask is for someone to confirm that I have all the bits and the right bits...

TIA,

Joel


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Okay, I'll play. If you add either OEM Recaro seats or aftermarket ones, are there any codes that have to be dealt with for omitting the airbags?


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

the oem seats come with those yellow dongles you can see on the site that prevent CELs


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> the oem seats come with those yellow dongles you can see on the site that prevent CELs


Continuing my education...what are CELs...

Thanks,


Joel


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

CEL = Check Engine Light


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Dr. Bill said:


> The Recaro seats are a 2855 Euro option. Right now, that's $3919 US or $4012 Canadian. A far cry from $7550!


Sure, but that $3919 US is for the Recaro seats MINUS the base TT-RS seats (which I'm sure are not cheap, either). It's really the adder cost.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

hopefully someone buys the stock seats, maybe crashed cars where the airbags went off? i'm sure they are a few thousand from an american dealer anyway...


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> hopefully someone buys the stock seats, maybe crashed cars where the airbags went off? i'm sure they are a few thousand from an american dealer anyway...


Keep the stock seats in case you ever want to sell the car. Not sure what the laws are in Canada, but in the US, an individual or dealer cannot sell a car without all the factory-delivered safety equipment, which would include the airbags in the seats. (well, you can, but it's not easy)

I'd also check with your auto insurance company. Here they will deny a claim if the safety features have been disabled.


----------



## Higher750 (Nov 11, 2004)

Dr. Bill said:


> in the US, an individual or dealer cannot sell a car without all the factory-delivered safety equipment, which would include the airbags in the seats. (well, you can, but it's not easy)
> 
> I'd also check with your auto insurance company. Here they will deny a claim if the safety features have been disabled.


Do you have references that confirm any of this? 

I have a hard time believing that everyone who has replaced their factory seats with aftermarket performance seats can't sell their cars unless they put the factory seats back in. Also find it hard to believe an insurance claim would be denied if a safety feature is disabled. perhaps a claim against bodily injury...


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

long time ago i spoke to audi canada asking if these seats were coming, they said no. in the US airbags in the seats ARE required, in canada NO. but instead of crashing more cars with different specs for canada, audi just follows US rules in canada, that is the reason they aren't option in canada


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> long time ago i spoke to audi canada asking if these seats were coming, they said no. in the US airbags in the seats ARE required, in canada NO. but instead of crashing more cars with different specs for canada, audi just follows US rules in canada, that is the reason they aren't option in canada


It can sometimes be embarrassing as to how lazy we Canadians can be...this is just shameful especially since Audi Canada i) charges $10,000 for the car and ii) the car is less speced [i.e. no auto-dimming external mirror, no power folding exterior mirrors, no footwell lighting and missin leather bits]...just wrong in my view...


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

anyone notice on the audi.ca configurator the sports exhaust is $1500 extra now, when i ordered my car back in may it was part of the $4k titanium package and it's not anymore... good for me i guess!


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> anyone notice on the audi.ca configurator the sports exhaust is $1500 extra now, when i ordered my car back in may it was part of the $4k titanium package and it's not anymore... good for me i guess!


tdi-bart:

Not true, that is an error with the configurator...I now have the Canadian spec guide and can tell you that the sport exhaust is most definitely included in the titanium package...

Joel


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

yes, well i have the guide from May and it was included there also, so either it is an error or they changed it recently


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Joelc said:


> tdi-bart:
> 
> Not true, that is an error with the configurator...I now have the Canadian spec guide and can tell you that the sport exhaust is most definitely included in the titanium package...
> 
> Joel


Maybe it's available separately now, so you can get the sport exhaust without doing the entire Ti package. You can configure it that way in the US too.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Maybe it's available separately now, so you can get the sport exhaust without doing the entire Ti package. You can configure it that way in the US too.


Yes, it is available separately but I believe that tdi-bart's point was that for those who elect the titanium package the sport exhaust should be grayed out....

Thanks,


Joel


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart:

I am -- albeit slowly -- catching up to you as I had the leather bits installed today and in addition to the improved look the padding on the door armrest is much more comfortable..now, for the recaro seats...the issues I have is that I am leasing the car but will likely take the plunge as a present to myself with the hope that the seats will have some value at the end of their life...

Any suggestions as to where to order the seats from other than Audi as I would like to get power seats...

Thanks,

Joel


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

oem buckets don't come in power, i got mine from bks tuning, links to their site earlier in this thread and you will need to get a seat occupant kit which enables airbags for passenger its almost an extra $1k or rip it out from your old seats


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> oem buckets don't come in power, i got mine from bks tuning, links to their site earlier in this thread and you will need to get a seat occupant kit which enables airbags for passenger its almost an extra $1k or rip it out from your old seats


Thanks...don't care about the passenger as they enter the car at their own risk ...am going to decide how much I will miss the power seat function as I would hate to get the seats and not be able to dial them in...

That said, do you find the seats to be reasonably adjustable...

Thanks,


Joel


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

everyone who sat in them said they are amazing so, i agree 

you get standard adjustments, slide, height, backrest angle

at least they are heated


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> everyone who sat in them said they are amazing so, i agree
> 
> you get standard adjustments, slide, height, backrest angle
> 
> at least they are heated


tdi-bart:

Much appreciated...just have to figure out how to raise this with the wife as she will definitely notice the seat change...

A final follow up, I notice that the seats have a fairly high hip / side bolster and am curious as to whether you find the seats difficult to get in and out of...


Joel


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

well i am careful getting in and out, it's a process yes, i try not to sit on the bolsters, and when getting out i put my hand on the door sill and lift myself out, so they don't wear fast


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> well i am careful getting in and out, it's a process yes, i try not to sit on the bolsters, and when getting out i put my hand on the door sill and lift myself out, so they don't wear fast


Hmmm, seems that the Recaro seats will be no different from a usability perspective than the stock seats as I, like you, try not to sit on the bolsters when either entering or exiting the car do put my hand on the door sill to "pivot" myself out...

Thanks...


----------

